# 2015 Mirage HPXS "Cracked Conch"



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rick, you image is not appearing.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I can see it just fine. nice ride!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pretty boat.


----------



## Rick Story (Nov 6, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Pretty boat.





Backwater said:


> Rick, you image is not appearing.


I'm seeing it, looks like others see it also. Not sure why you're not???


----------



## Rick Story (Nov 6, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Pretty boat.


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Story (Nov 6, 2015)

yobata said:


> I can see it just fine. nice ride!


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Rick Story (Nov 6, 2015)

JET4 said:


> very nice


Thanks!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ooohwee that's a cool boat. What size engine?


----------



## Rick Story (Nov 6, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Ooohwee that's a cool boat. What size engine?


It's a 70hp 4 stroke, GREAT on fuel!! It will push it 38 with two guys and gear, but I always run slower to conserve on the fuel.


----------



## Rick Story (Nov 6, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Ooohwee that's a cool boat. What size engine?


Thanks!! It's a 4-stroke Yamaha


----------



## Rick Story (Nov 6, 2015)

Rick Story said:


> Thanks!! It's a 4-stroke Yamaha 70hp


----------



## Rick Story (Nov 6, 2015)

Rick Story said:


> Thanks!! It's a 4-stroke Yamaha



70hp Yamaha 4-stroke. Thanks!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet ride for sure! 17ft?


----------

